# Sasha - May Favorite Model



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I just finished my latest Sasha painting and I had to show it off.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job! What did you use? Oil paints?


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That's awesome! You really captured those "poodle eyes" that I love so much!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Great job! What did you use? Oil paints?


Thank you. Yes, oil, I am still learning and having fun with it.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

what a beautiful painting!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow!!! Super job!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't believe you are "still learning!" A wonderful likeness...you are so talented and Sasha is sooo beautiful!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wonderful job! It is hard to get the expressions right, and you did a terrific job with her. Beautiful.


----------



## The_Duke (Dec 4, 2011)

Very good. I really think you've got the eyes spot on.


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Wow!!*

I thought it was a photo at first!! VERY nice!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

You sure are talented! Great work!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Wow! You paint beautifully and have a gorgeous girl to model for you, the best of both worlds!


----------

